# blueberries ?????



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

are blueberries ok to give to my syrian and dwarf hamsters ????


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Yes, be carefull giving too much fruit to dwarfs though as they are prone to diabetes and most fruit is high in natural sugar. Hope this list helps, I use it a lot. 
http://www.petforums.co.uk/rodents/33677-hamster-treats.html


----------

